# advice on moving to calpe



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

hi there has any one got any advice on public schools in calpe . we are thinking of moving here in the very near future also how much is the going rate for a 4 bed villa or appartment for long term let any one had any experience of the life style in calpe kindest regards thanks for reading


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

lainsy said:


> hi there has any one got any advice on public schools in calpe . we are thinking of moving here in the very near future also how much is the going rate for a 4 bed villa or appartment for long term let any one had any experience of the life style in calpe kindest regards thanks for reading


I have known Calpe since 1981 when it was very quiet and almost like a village, but alas time moves on and in so doing it's now a mini Benidorm. Not all bad though, the prom walk from the rock towards old Calpe is still great, try Alfredo's Capri, near the fountain. The mass building (Apollo 15 now, only one block in 1981) could lead to more long term lets, Strav's 650 euro's pm estimate is realistic in respect of a 2/3 bed apartment (Dean Swift OP), IMHO a 4 bed villa will be 850-1000 pm.

On the question of schools, if my memory serves me there is a junior/infants school just past the top of the Avenue Gabraille de Miro in old Calpe town. There is a senior school just off the back of the salt flats, Calpe Sur turn off the main road and carry on towards the Mercadona, to your left. 

Try a little further north, Bennisa is nice, so is Javea, Moraira and La Fustera are my favourites, will be over there in three weeks. The guys on this forum who are renting long term will be more use than me but long term tenants have far more rights to security of tenure than back in the UK. I believe that after a 12 months let the tenant can insist on up to a 5 years extension, thus putting some landlords off the idea of long term letting.

A little tip, if you intend to drive/walk around looking for 'Se Alquilar' signs take a pair of binoculars because they are sometimes so far away you can't read the phone numbers.

Good luck.


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Hola Calpe residents!
I can't help you much as I didn't go to school in Calpe or know anyone who does but from what i've heard, the schools in that region are not so good and the rent is going to be high for something that large. You might want to try something a bit further from the coast unless money is no object. If you do move to Calpe, stop into Country Life Reformhaus across from Pepe le Sal on the coastal road between Calpe and Moraira to say hello and take a look around. Cheers!


----------

